# Covering the girls for



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

a multi job cook.   Getting ready for the AM cook in the rain.

I have a few drop and goes coming up and needed to get the meats done so I have the girls all covered up and ready to fire up in the morning.  I'll be cooking 10 butts, 1 brisket, and 3 racks of spares.  I'll get up early and crank things up.



 


STAY TUNED, more to come.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Now those are some fine pics Bill.
Cookers at the ready and a fridge full of meat


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I built a winter tent around my cooker as well.

Gonna rig up some lights and such but won't jack yer thread with it.

Looks dry man...that and the wind are the variables that are beasts.

Brova man
peace


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL @ the girls  happy cooking!


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 22, 2007)

Enjoy your bbq-n Bill!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 22, 2007)

When do you plan to be finished and are you going to pull/vac all that meat tomorrow ?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 22, 2007)

*Lookin' fine Bill!   



I wish I was set up with a wind-break 2 weekends
 ago when cooking that pig.... I was on the edge of a windy field 
and it was 31 degrees that night with a light frost!*


----------



## Griff (Oct 22, 2007)

Bill, my WSM is jealous. It's sitting outside in the snow.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 22, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Bill, my WSM is jealous. It's sitting outside in the snow.



*You got snow already?  *


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

Had you been doing this yesterday I could have come by to help pass time and help!


----------



## john a (Oct 23, 2007)

Fire them up Bill, we're waiting for those pic's.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> When do you plan to be finished and are you going to pull/vac all that meat tomorrow ?



Yep, I will re-heat for the job by droping the vac bags in boiling water on friday.  Some of them will be delivered cold.

Larry, play hookie and come on down brother.  Beer is in the fridge!

Okay, got the girls fired up and the meat is one.  Doing a little experimenting.  I have 8 butts in WRB and 2 are done with Head Country rub.  The ribs are done up with WRO, YUMMY.  The brisket has my rub on it.  The lady that ordered the brisket is from New Mexico and LOVES my texas style brisket.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking good as usual Bill!  You wanna bring Petunia over, I have to do a case of butts for a work function in a couple weeks.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking fine Bill Nothin like cookin in the rain


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Ribs are foiled and the butts are smelling good.  This damp air keeps the smoke low.  The wife called and said she can smell the Q from work.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

I can smell smoke here in Fort Belvoir too!  But it's from the beans and smoked turkey I brought in for these moochers!

Looking good Bill!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking real good Bill.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2007)

Go Bill Go


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome!!!  Well if your wife can smell it from work... imagine what ur neighbors are thinkin!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as it isn't pouring rain, cooking is ok on a day like that. My last couple cooks went like that. Heavy damp air keeping the smoke low, the biggest problem I had was keeping the fire going. 
Looks fantasic...as usual  :P


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, about an inch so far. It's late this year. We average about five feet over a winter.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

And the ribs come off.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice bones Bill!  Your customers are going to be happy!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes we get 5 ft in 2 days  
Bill Ribs look great


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah but thats Lake Effect...thats like cheatin!


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Ribs are foiled and the butts are smelling good.  This damp air keeps the smoke low.  The wife called and said she can smell the Q from work.



Good looking ribs, Bill, and way cool that your wife (and I suspect co-workers) can smell the Q at work.



			
				KyBlueBBQ said:
			
		

> Yeah but thats Lake Effect...thats like cheatin!



Hey, five feet of snow is still five feet of snow when you're shoveling it.


----------



## john a (Oct 24, 2007)

Man, you're cooking on all burners Bill; Looks great. Uh, what's this snow they're talking about?


----------



## loomis1228 (Oct 24, 2007)

Fine looking stuff, Bill.  

Question--do you glaze those ribs or sauce them?  The kind of look dry rub ribs.  But on the other hand, they look glazed.  I can't tell!


----------



## Chiles (Oct 24, 2007)

Man that looks good.  I've been eating the rest of the Q that I put in the freezer from the last cooking.  I'm long overdue to pull my Lang out of the carport.

On the other hand... you could just have Brian drop some goodies off at my house on his way to work.  

-Chiles


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

loomis1228 said:
			
		

> Fine looking stuff, Bill.
> 
> Question--do you glaze those ribs or sauce them?  The kind of look dry rub ribs.  But on the other hand, they look glazed.  I can't tell!



I do the dry rub for most of the cook.  Then when I foil I add the sauce then re-sauce the last hour.


----------



## bknox (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh man, I bet your nieghbors either love you or hate you. I bet the entire street smells great. I wonder how many people wake up hungry, probably all of them.


----------

